# 30 Year Anniversary Party



## redheelerdog (Jul 28, 2019)

Looking for feedback on my party plan.

30th year wedding anniversary party. 25 - 35 people, August 24th (damn how time flys)!

Main course:

·        Prime Rib
·        Beef Tenderloin

My plan is to put both the PR and tenderloin in a Souis Vide bath starting at 8am at 130F, pull from the Souis Vide at 5pm and sear on my gas grill, then serve with salad and sides. The Souis Vide would be 9hrs at 130F if I follow 8am-5pm.

What do you guys think?  Too long a bath?

Maybe I am overthinking this thing. I have done several PRs and round roasts at 20-24hrs and everyone came out fine. (bark crust with blow torch)

I wanted to crust it on my gas grill (3 burner) just rebuilt, so I would not freak out my guests with a full on weed burner blow torch that ends up on their plate… I am not sure but some people might think that is too weird and not want to eat it from a blow torch - I know it’s the same thing, but a gas grill sear seems a little more conventional than a he-man blow torch.

My invitations say the party starts at 4pm, give the guests some time to mingle and have a few beverages before dinner.

How's that sound?

Thanks,

John in Montana


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jul 28, 2019)

Sounds like you have a good plan.  Personally, I'd break out the blowtorch for some true entertainment.  Happy Anniversary John!


----------



## drdon (Jul 28, 2019)

First --- Congratulations on the Anniversary!
I would be curious about the difference between "cooking below 140 and the amount of time needed for pasteurizing at 130"  I know someone smarter will help, but I like the idea. I have only done steak and fish in the sous vide. But those are much shorter times.



5GRILLZNTN said:


> Personally, I'd break out the blowtorch for some true entertainment.


 And don't forget to tell them you "Boiled it" first!!!!!


----------



## Braz (Jul 28, 2019)

I think 9 hours is too long for tenderloin. I do tenderloins (filet mignon) for 2-3 hours. Longer than that and I think the texture begins to suffer. Long cooks work well for lesser cuts of meat (like a sirloin) but the tenderloin is pretty tender (giggle) to begin with.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 28, 2019)

Personally I wouldn't do a Prime Rib in SV, because it's already super Tender, but as long as you give it a good sear, it should take care of some of the Fat the SV doesn't do anything with. I don't like SV'd Fat.
Your plan sounds fine, and any meat that isn't a tough cut, should be fine under 12 hours in the SV.
On the Temp, I read that you should not go lower than 130°, so I always give it 131° or 132° SV Temp as a 1° or 2° cushion.

Bear


----------

